# REW v5.01 Beta 10 Released



## Sonnie

*REW v5.01 Beta 10 Released*​
Beta 10 changes are as follows (uploaded 12/15/12):

On Windows REW automatically detects the MiniDSP UMIK-1 USB mic, offers to use it for measurement and prompts to load the cal file. 
If the USB mic is selected sample rate is set to the preferred value for the mic (48k), capture volume control is set to 0.1 (for no gain), the Mic/Meter settings are set to mic input, use of other channel as a timing ref is turned off and the SPL readings are calibrated for the mic sensitivity. 
Improved the waterfall controls to provide better control over appearance and frequency resolution and allow waterfalls to be used for examination of driver and cabinet resonances on full range measurements (see the Waterfall graph help in REW for details). Changes are:
Added a control to the waterfall plot to select the number of slices, up to 100 (previously fixed at 31)
Added controls to the waterfall and spectral decay plots to select the rise time of the left hand window
Added frequency and time axis markings to the floor of the waterfall plot
Added a control for the smoothing applied to waterfall and spectral decay plots
Added a control to the waterfall and spectral decay plots to operate in "CSD" mode, with the right hand end of the window remaining fixed rather than the whole window sliding along the impulse response. 

Added a check box to show the modal frequencies for a room on a measurement, requires room dimensions to be entered via the EQ window
Added a control to the Impulse graph to shift the impulse by a time corresponding to an entered distance
When the impulse graph t=0 offset samples control is adjusted the time and distance offset controls update to show the equivalent values
Disable antialiasing when scrolling graphs to provide faster response to the controls
Disable antialiasing when adjusting waterfall x/y/z/slice sliders to provide faster response to the controls
Changed the input type selection in Mic/Meter preferences to clarify when the C weighted SPL meter should be selected
Added a file menu entry to export distortion data as text
Added CEA-2010 Tone Burst to the signal generator, to measure results use the RTA with FFT Length 65536 for 44.1k or 48k, 131072 for 88.2k or 96k, Rectangular window
For DSP-30 increased Q resolution to 0.01, max filters to 20 
SPL calibration takes into account adjustments of input volume control (if accessible, i.e. input selected in REW, Java sound driver, running Windows)
Bug Fix: Changing ETC smoothing was still not working in locales using comma as decimal delimiter
Bug Fix: RT60 calc could reset an applied IR filter
Bug Fix: Square wave signal generator did not operate at sample rates above 48kHz
Bug Fix: Phase wraps in excess phase trace were not drawn dashed
Bug Fix: RTA one octave and half octave centre frequencies were wrong
Bug Fix: Filter selection check boxes on EQ filters panel were partially obscured

*Click here* for access to the download files.

Enjoy!

This is an announcement thread only. For help with REW, please use the REW Forum. Thanks!


----------



## sub_crazy

Hey Sonnie,

If I am posting in the wrong area then feel free to let me know.

With the MiniDSP UMIK-1 USB mic would a outboard USB sound card still be needed to output the test tones or would the output from most internal sound cards be just fine? 

I am chomping at the bit to order a USB mic to make using REW about as easy as possible.


----------



## Sonnie

Unfortunately I do not know the answer to that question. You might ask in this thread and maybe John or someone that knows more about sound cards can answer. I think I will need my USB sound card for the output signal on my laptop, but I am not absolutely sure and not sure about other computers.


----------



## sub_crazy

I will go ahead and ask there.

Thanks Sonnie.


----------



## kennypc

great


----------



## Elix

This is my first post. I just wanted to thank you for making this great program and let us use it for free. Thanks!


----------



## Audioguy

On this new version, if I use HDMI output for the test signal, can I tell it what channel I want to use? Also, do I need to tell REW to use HDMI for the output? If this can be done, this would be VERY very cool.


----------



## Sonnie

Audioguy said:


> On this new version, if I use HDMI output for the test signal, can I tell it what channel I want to use?


I don't think so, but it may depend on what sound card you have. John will probably know for sure. I have the AMD HDMI Output in my Sound/Playback devices configured for 5.1, but I don't think the REW sweep is sending a 5.1 signal so my AVR does not read it. The only way I get output from my subwoofers is to set my mains to small and set my crossover to 80Hz, redirecting that bass to the subwoofers.



Audioguy said:


> Also, do I need to tell REW to use HDMI for the output? If this can be done, this would be VERY very cool.


Yes... you do tell REW to use your HDMI output in the REW Preferences Output Devices.

John is working on a few things to help us with this... and it is nice to be able to use nothing more than an HDMI cable to get the output sweep to the AVR. No more worries with external USB sound cards.


----------



## robbo266317

Sonnie said:


> John is working on a few things to help us with this... and it is nice to be able to use nothing more than an HDMI cable to get the output sweep to the AVR. No more worries with external USB sound cards.


That is great news for laptop owners!


----------



## NEO Dan

Download not working...

Happy New Year


----------



## Sonnie

Works fine here (and numerous others)... :huh:

Happy New Year!


----------



## jjgr

Thanks for this program that I have used a number of times. It has helped me tune up my room and equipment to a point where the whole experience is greatly improved.


----------



## marko.m

Thanks for update 

Happy NY


----------



## zmix

Is there an OS requirement for Mac? I couldn't locate the Java settings listed in the TXT file...


----------



## maxcooper

I realize that there is no MacOS release version yet, but I have a MiniDSP UMIK-1, so I tried the zip version anyway. I am reporting this to assist in getting it working -- I get a NPE on startup:

Exception during startup


Message:
java.lang.NullPointerException
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
null
java.awt.Container.addImpl(Container.java:1043)
java.awt.Container.add(Container.java:925)
roomeqwizard.R.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.R.G(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.DB$_A$1.stateChanged(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JTabbedPane.fireStateChanged(JTabbedPane.java:400)
javax.swing.JTabbedPane$ModelListener.stateChanged(JTabbedPane.java:253)
javax.swing.DefaultSingleSelectionModel.fireStateChanged(DefaultSingleSelectionModel.java:116)
javax.swing.DefaultSingleSelectionModel.setSelectedIndex(DefaultSingleSelectionModel.java:50)
javax.swing.JTabbedPane.setSelectedIndexImpl(JTabbedPane.java:599)
javax.swing.JTabbedPane.setSelectedIndex(JTabbedPane.java:574)
roomeqwizard.DB.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.FA.C(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.lB.G(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
apple.launcher.LaunchRunner.run(LaunchRunner.java:116)
apple.launcher.LaunchRunner.callMain(LaunchRunner.java:51)
apple.launcher.JavaApplicationLauncher.launch(JavaApplicationLauncher.java:52)


REW V5 works fine on my system.

$ java -version
java version "1.6.0_37"
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_37-b06-434-11M3909)
Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 20.12-b01-434, mixed mode)

OS X 10.8.2 (12C3006)



If I can be of assistance to get this working, I will be happy to help. I'm a Java programmer, so I shouldn't need much instruction. 

-Max


----------



## Rogerio Neiva

I was hoping for support of the DEQ2496. :crying:


----------



## Audioguy

I purchased the new USB mic specifically for REW, connected my PC to my INtegra 80.2 and have no clue what to do next. I did download the ASIO4 add in and don't know what to do next. Once upon a time I used REW with an exterenal sound card but got so frustrated with inconsistent results, gave up and purchased OmniMic. A Poster on AVS was selling how easy REW is now to use with this new USB mic and ASIO add on that I spent the money and am as confused as I ever was.

Is there an EASY to follow step by step guide so that I can actutally use this system???


----------



## Sonnie

You will probably want to start a thread in the mic forum for help. :T


----------



## akhtarmoughal

Hello i am new to forum i hope i learn and understand thanks


----------



## Rade1981

Great job man :wave:


----------



## steveschizoid

any ideas how to deal with this:

Input device error


Message:
javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException: Record 01+02 (Lynx AES16e) does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 44100.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
Record 01+02 (Lynx AES16e) does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 44100.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian
roomeqwizard.dB.L(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.Q.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComboBox.fireActionEvent(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JComboBox.setSelectedItem(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.dB.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.dB.C(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.dB.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.Q.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.JToggleButton$ToggleButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(Unknown Source)
javax.swing.AbstractButton.doClick(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.Q.A(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.PB.H(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
jexepackboot.run(Unknown Source)
jexepackboot.boot(Unknown Source)


----------



## maxcooper

steveschizoid said:


> any ideas how to deal with this:
> 
> Input device error
> 
> 
> Message:
> javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException: Record 01+02 (Lynx AES16e) does not have any lines supporting PCM_SIGNED 44100.0 Hz, 16 bit, stereo, 4 bytes/frame, little-endian


This is just a wild guess, but maybe try changing any of those params, for instance:
* use 48KHz instead of 44.1KHz
* use big-endian instead of little-endian (I think there's a checkbox on the settings page)

-Max


----------



## DIGITALBATH

Thank you. :R


----------



## highfigh

Sonnie said:


> I don't think so, but it may depend on what sound card you have. John will probably know for sure. I have the AMD HDMI Output in my Sound/Playback devices configured for 5.1, but I don't think the REW sweep is sending a 5.1 signal so my AVR does not read it. The only way I get output from my subwoofers is to set my mains to small and set my crossover to 80Hz, redirecting that bass to the subwoofers.


In your speaker setup, check the subwoofer setting- try LFE+Main, especially if your speakers are larger and can really handle low frequencies well. If you're already getting a good response/sound, leave it the way it is.


----------



## Sonnie

highfigh said:


> In your speaker setup, check the subwoofer setting- try LFE+Main, especially if your speakers are larger and can really handle low frequencies well. If you're already getting a good response/sound, leave it the way it is.


I was actually responding to a previous post, but I could have clarified my comment about the LFE. Yes, you can set your LFE setting to LFE+Mains, but for measurement purposes, I don't think you would not want to do that unless you intend to leave it that way permanently. If you are simply wanting to measure subwoofer response, then it would be fine.


----------



## lltnt

good tools!


----------

